# Summit door gasket? Updated with pics.



## SKIN052 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just looking for some confirmation, 1/2 inch round gasket material is what is needed? Any idea on the lenght? Just noticed this morning that it is seeping air on the lower left handle side. Any advice is always appreciated.


----------



## TFOG (Jan 9, 2012)

I am in the same boat and not getting much info.  I have the PE Summit Classic and mine appears to be about an inch wide and flat braided.  Measurement seems to be around 64 inches on mine.  I hate it when companies are so proprietary that finding repair parts becomes very convoluted.  Good luck on your fix...


----------



## theonlyzarathu (Jan 9, 2012)

You can buy braided gasket material at most hardware stores, especially TRUE VALUE, in various widths, for pretty cheap.  You use stove Gasket cement to put it on.  Or you can buy the parts directly from Chimneysweeponline.com.


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks, I know the procedure just trying to confirm the size and length, seem to be 7/8th from what bit of research i have done today.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 9, 2012)

Length can be determined pretty easy by just measuring. When buying, go long rather than short. The manual should tell what the proper size is.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 9, 2012)

The manual says 1/2" medium density. Page 3 item 4.


----------



## TFOG (Jan 9, 2012)

My PE Summit Classic manual provides a part number..PERIOD.  Nothing about material, measurements, etc.


----------



## TFOG (Jan 9, 2012)

Oops sorry...you are right there is the info on page 3 para 4...never saw that...thanks for pointing it out.  So is my gasket not flat but has just been mashed down from use?  You think I need the rope kind as opposed to the flat braided?


----------



## TFOG (Jan 9, 2012)

To quote the info as mentioned is says:   
DOOR GASKETS - The gasket used by Pacific Energy
(1/2" medium density fiberglass rope) requires only light
pressure to seal.

Mine however appears flat and about an inch wide...could be it has been mashed down from use?  ??


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 9, 2012)

Rope. It mashes flat when ya close the door.


----------



## theonlyzarathu (Jan 9, 2012)

It scrunches together or pulls thinner depending on how you shove it into the slot.  I had to replace it about 4 times  in 30 years on my  old Riteway 37.  Email Tom Oyen at The Chimney Sweep <mail@chimneysweeponline.com>.  He'll be happy to tell you what you need to know.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 10, 2012)

I saved an article with pictures and everthing and now I cant find it anywhere, any one else have that, might have been a thread here but I cant find it.


----------



## skinanbones (Jan 10, 2012)

Just to confuse things the Summit uses 1/2 and 7/8 gasket it just depend on when your stove was manufactered.  If it was in the last 7-10 years not totaly sure off the top of my head it uses the 7/8 earlier than that it's the 1/2


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 10, 2012)

My Summit uses a 7/8" dense gasket. I never was happy with the seal even with the 7/8". I used 1" round soft stuff time before this one and it sealed much better. Def have to adjust the latch catch out though.


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brother Bart, I read the same some where but then checked the PE site and it states 7/8th. 

Hogwildz, How do i adjust the latch?


----------



## madison (Jan 10, 2012)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> Brother Bart, I read the same some where but then checked the PE site and it states 7/8th.
> 
> Hogwildz, How do i adjust the latch?



Not elegant, screw driver, lever the catch out.  Block of wood and hammer to adjust it back if you pry it too far.

Hinge side adjustment is different than what is on our T-6 , but I believe, it is also not elegant, bend the pins? T-6 has an bolt adjustable hinge.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah. It looks like the B-Series fireboxes use 7/8".


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep, bend the catch out with a big flat head screwdriver or anything else that you can pry behind it with. I use the poker.
The hinge side really is not meant to be adjusted.


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 11, 2012)

Very surprised on that. Holding off till the weekend. Can't seem to find any 7/8th rope gasket in small town Newfoundland so I may just "adjust" the latch till I can find some. Thanks all.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 11, 2012)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> Very surprised on that. Holding off till the weekend. Can't seem to find any 7/8th rope gasket in small town Newfoundland so I may just "adjust" the latch till I can find some. Thanks all.


Can be found online. The 7/8" flat, dense stuff  is tough to find local. You can adjust the catch in until the point that the roller on the latch rubs against the stove face, then thats all you got.

Note* The door when latching will be noticeably tighter when stove is coo/cold, and will be looser when the stove heats up. At least that is the experience I have had. I adjust mine when cool/cold.


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wait, now I am confused. It's flat not round material?


----------



## TFOG (Jan 12, 2012)

I am still working the problem also and going back and forth between flat, round, rope etc.  Found this link at ACE online.
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1275998
Only problem is for me...don't know how thick it is...??
Will keep up the search...
Good luck


----------



## CK-1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I was wondering when Hogz was gonna chime in.  I think you did a thread or writeup on a rope gasket awhile back.   I see you traded the Caveman for the Son's Of A style.   Go bro..


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't know if they changes the gasket size recently. But my model year is 2006, and it has the graphite coated flat 7/8" gasket. If you need a pic, I have some posted in older threads. I can dig one I have out and tape a pic also if need be.

CK, actually I have a full beard going on this year. It is getting on my nerves though. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 13, 2012)

A pic would be great, my search skills turned up nothing.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 13, 2012)

I asked this before and did not get a reply which I think means no, any one remember the detailed article about changing the gasket out on a Summit? I have looked every where and can not locate it.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 13, 2012)

Here are a few posts on the gasket. Some have photos.
Some of these are a few years old, but you can get a look at the gaskets I have used/tried. Etc.
I know for a fact on the Summit I have, nothing smaller than 7/8" will do crap. I still liked the seal I got with the 1" stuff. No mistaking the door was SEALED!
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/23534/P0/
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/10112/


----------



## TFOG (Jan 13, 2012)

I posted twice this morning..hours ago..and they never appeared...this is a test?  Any idea why they got lost?


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok, Happen to have some 1" round and 7/8" flat. The flat is dense graphite coated. The 1" has a core of rope gasket wrapped with yet another rope gasket casing around the core. Both 1" and 7/8" graphite coated.
Pics show side by side from 2 angles. Then next to each other, if you look hard enough, you can see how the 1" behind the 7/8" stands higher.
The 7/8" is 7/8" from side to side on the flat side. I didn't measure, but it is about 5/8" or so thick flat top to flat bottom.
Trust me, I changed the gasket 4x. Anything smaller than the 7/8" flat ain't going to seal, and the 7/8" flat don't seal that great to start with. When I used the 1" it sealed perfect. And had to adjust the latch catch out a bit.
Don't want to stress the latch too much with too tight a door, as it will wear the cast door or the washers on each side of the latch. The only reason I went back to 7/8" was I replaced the glass, and wanted to give the 7/8" a shot again. Still not as tight as I want on the lower latch side corner. I will be going back to 1" whenever I need to change the gasket again. The softer gaskets even 3/4" will not seal good. Been there tried that.
If you need, I can give you step by step how I do the gasket replacement. Pretty simple, just have to make sure the old adhesive is cleaned off the door. Wire wheel works good for this. Then I cleaned mating surface with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## TFOG (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok I used the fast reply and it did not post.  Here it is working.  
Hogwildz: thanks for the pictures on the previous link.  The one in the pic obviously looks like the 1" round you said you put in a few years ago.  Right? 
My question today is how thick the flat gasket it.  Found one that is 1/4 thick and flat but 1/4 inch does not seem to me to be thick enough.  I think I like the idea of the 1" round or maybe 7/8" round as the thicker the better and there seems to be plenty of room in there to do either.  Would also go with the graphite impregnated for sure.  Appreciate all your searching and input on the subject...Thanks...alot.


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks, much appreciated. All I can seem to find around here is this this stuff. Search continues. No rush, holding up fine right now.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 14, 2012)

Thats way too thin Skin!
Check ACE hardware online. If need be, PM me, and I can find a way to hook you up.
You can order the original gasket from Tom at Chimneysweeponline.com


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 14, 2012)

I figured as much. Will stop in to see my dealer next week, see what they have to say. did you get the Gasket material yet?


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 14, 2012)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> I figured as much. Will stop in to see my dealer next week, see what they have to say. did you get the Gasket material yet?


As a matter of fact, just got the mail, and wallah!! Gasket materials. Thanks man! Can't stop the stove now, but in the spring, I have some ideas I am going to work on.
Thanks again! I'll let you know what I come up with.


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 14, 2012)

Cool, thanks for all the help.


----------



## hardwood715 (Jan 14, 2012)

Saw Elk in those old posts, hehehe I use to cringe when I posted something stupid, he had me so scared i yanked my 450 pound stove out of the fireplace to check a seal...duh! Or the time i ran through the living room with a smouldering split clamped in tongs-
 to toss out back cause I didn't want to crud up my chimney... unreal !


----------



## TFOG (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is what I just ordered from Ebay.  It's 6' x 1" rope...  Hope it will do the trick
I will certainly wait till spring to do the job when keeping this old house warm is not an issue.
Thanks for everyone for their input and informationl
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/390082024352?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hope it works for you. Truth is, my gasket seems fine, just starting to fall off on the bottom corner. Think I will just consider taking it out, clean the channel and apply a bead of gasket silicone. Reapply old gasket.


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 16, 2012)

Went to load up the stove this morning and just my luck, the gasket fell off, dang it. Back up plan in full swing. Let the stove cool and pick up some gasket cement, flip the gasket and hope for the best. For what it's worth I took a couple pics,

Pic of the door with the gasket removed, just a rough clean at this point, 





Pic of the door after a better cleaning, still a little stained but down to rough metal, would suggest a dremel wire wheel if you are planning to do this,





Pic of the gasket and tools used (Large screw driver, wire brush and some emery cloth). This is the side of the gasket that is touching the stove, hard to see but their is a prominent grove here, I plan to flip this around and have this side touching the door. 





Other side of the gasket, note the splice. The splice is actually just a wrap that fell off and I had to lay it back in place. This side will now be touching the stove.





This pic is trying to show the odd size of this gasket, very thick but certainly a flat gasket,





Bead of Gasket cement, very disappointed in my neatness, I fixed it up a little but still, not impressed.





Gasket back in place, after a test fit I noticed that it sets much better with the gasket pushed in flush around the window, towards the middle in other words.





I put the door back on closed it tight, after fine tuning the latch, had to be pulled out has it now sits out much prouder than before. Now to wait for the one hour dry time and start a small fire, time will tell. Very cold day as well, -12c the electric heat is just not the same.


----------



## TFOG (Jan 16, 2012)

Skin;
Thanks for sharing the pics and info.  Looking at how thick it is I am convinced that it is a very proprietary gasket from PE.  They wanted $33.00 for the exact replacement but no one seemed to have one of the dealers I contacted...said would have to order from PE company.  Dealer said that it was not a flat or a rope..said it was sort of oval shaped.  Any way I have moved on as stated to the 1" round.  Hope the fix holds up for ya...


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 17, 2012)

So much for the small fire idea, stove cruising at 600 and no signs of air leaks. I did notice a couple of large POP's from towards the front of the stove. Estimated it to be the gasket material drying out as it seemed a little runny to me.

And yes, oval is a good way to describe the gasket.


----------

